# Ad Astra: Erster Trailer zum Science-Fiction-Thriller mit Brad Pitt



## PCGH-Redaktion (6. Juni 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Ad Astra: Erster Trailer zum Science-Fiction-Thriller mit Brad Pitt* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Ad Astra: Erster Trailer zum Science-Fiction-Thriller mit Brad Pitt*


----------



## Atratus (6. Juni 2019)

PC "Games" "Hardware".


----------



## spawa93 (6. Juni 2019)

Ich dachte, der eiert am Rand des Sonnensystems rum, naja, habs allerdings auch nicht alles gesehen und das ohne Ton


----------



## RyzA (6. Juni 2019)

Atratus schrieb:


> PC "Games" "Hardware".


Wieder jemand, der nicht mitbekommen hat, in welchen Unterforum der Artikel gepostet wurde.

 Sieht gut aus. Ich freue mich auf den Film.


----------

